
11:30 AM- Amazon.com and S3 are down! - andres

======
BitGeek
Amazon's uptime is not that great. In fact, Amazon is probably one of the
worst run "engineering" companies around. They hire bright people (generally)
they just don't make them managers.

Before I left, my manager (after a reorg) was a totally incompetant jerk whose
prior training was a degree in "criminal justice". He knew nothing about
software development, and had been at amazon his whole career- 7 years
managing programmers.

I am amazed that they have only a few days of downtime a year.

I wouldn't be using S3 myself, except that (contrary to advertisements) its
not run on the same "proven" infrastructure as their ecommerce platform-- but
a new one built by a seperate team, and that team isn't hobbled by the
incompetance that has built up over the years on the ecommerce engineering
side.

------
jasonyan
All the recommendations Amazon is showing me are from things I was looking at
years ago.

------
yaacovtp
Umm...it's working just fine for me.

Update: Still working fine 2:48 eastern. My s3 files and amazon.com.

~~~
smock
well, 'ping amazon.com' is not returning from two different locations for me.
'ping google.com' on the other hand is just as reliable as always. smugmug.com
is also down, for me, which i seem to recall heavily uses the amazon services.
maybe its some local routing issues.

------
gibsonf1
Drudge Report is down (11:30 AM)

------
walesmd
12:00 Pacific - all up

------
sabat
It's 11:33 PDT. Amazon is up. Can't speak for S3.

